# 6 shades of glaze



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Here are some pics of walls I did a couple weeks ago in Hershey, PA. In the new museum. 6 different colors of blue glaze. Its a background for a mural by William Cochran out of MD. Average was 3 hrs a wall, 3 people using 8 inch brushes. (8 in. Spalters)


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Damn dude
That Trompe L' Oeil on your website is phenomenal:notworthy:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow is right, great stuff!


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks. The trompe is my high high end work! LOL....usually i'm prepping and straight painting interiors but having the "extra" training fills in the gaps.


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Very nice work!
Sage


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

The crown and ceiling is amazing!:thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

JAYJAY said:


> The crown and ceiling is amazing!:thumbup:


POSITUTELY !

Stunning, tasteful. & elegant :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

daArch said:


> POSITUTELY !
> 
> Stunning, tasteful. & elegant :thumbup: :thumbup:


That's what I meant to say!:yes:


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Took about a year for that job. We actually lived in the house as part of the deal. Probably 7 months of work but I had some side gigs. All the striping (trompe molding) was BM calci-recoater (flat oil) and the ornaments were all BM flat latex. To create the crown, I could only do about 8 ft a day using 8 colors and it was about 30 something stripes. Actually teaching (private class) next week down near Philly.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Real nice work! When I first looked at the pics I thought they were regular sized wall panels, then I noticed the "small people". Need to start paying more attention...


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow~!


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

There's some breath taking stuff on your web site Roadog. That's what I call a real talent :thumbsup: It's always a pleasure to see something like that. Keep up the good work


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks. Most of the decorative stuff was taught to me by 2 Scottish painters. One still there, one is one of the biggest in the US.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Roadog said:


> Thanks. Most of the decorative stuff was taught to me by 2 Scottish painters. One still there, one is one of the biggest in the US.


Oh yeah, that'll be the two that I taught and then went off to the USA to live the dream :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Beautiful work Road.:thumbsup:


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

Absolutely Stunning!!!:thumbup:


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------

